# York Rite Sovereign College



## My Freemasonry (May 11, 2014)

I am proud to say that I am now a member of Minnesota College No. 39, under the jurisdiction of York Rite Sovereign College of North America. It's a high honor but even even more so, it's a high responsibility.

The York Rite Sovereign College "exists primarily to be of service to the York Rite of Freemasonry." Its membership consists of the most active and most dedicated of York Rite Masons. 

When I was reading about the College, I started to see a parallel with that and Order of the Arrow. The Order of the Arrow is a brotherhood within the Boy Scouts of America. It recognizes those dedicated Scouts and Scoutmasters that have given much to Scouting and their troops. When you become a OA member, you pledge that you will continue to serve Scouting. It's both an honor and a responsibility. 

I am excited to be a member of this body and I can't wait to stay involved.​
Continue reading...


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 23, 2018)

Belated congratulations! I know what you mean. I was recently initiated into the North Central York Rite College #116 and am very proud and humble at the same time. I LOVE the York Rite!


----------

